# Persimmon wine recipe



## winefan2 (Oct 18, 2008)

A friend of mine has picked 60# wild *persimmon's can anyone help with a recipe. thanks*


----------



## grapeman (Oct 18, 2008)

I have no experience with persimmons myself but here is a link to one from Jack Keller- the Master.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/persimmo.asp


----------



## winefan2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Appleman, These are the native persimmons and I do believe I will give it a try. The Jack Keller link is great. Thanks again.


----------



## suprasteve (Oct 27, 2008)

I am very new at this, but I ordered my first winemaking stuff because there is a persimmon tree in front of my house. Like appleman said, that's the recipe I found too and as long as you stick with it is good. At first I tried experimenting with 10 things at once in the first batch, bad idea (case in point Lalvin ec1118 and 15%+ ABV). Since then I've used Montracet, and although not fully aged, definitely tastes like there is potential there for good wine. It is lighter in color after fermentation than you might expect though. 
Oh, and I prepared them by freezing, putting in warm water for less than a minute, and peeling away the thawed skin leaving most of the pulp behind. Knife to the stem and into the straining bag, seemed to work well*Edited by: suprasteve *


----------



## touchtoomuch (Dec 6, 2008)

I made persimmon wine last year. It was a mess to make. It had a lot of pulp floating around in it.. I swore I wouldn't make it again. After finally bottling it around September and letting it sit a month, I opened a bottle for people to try. It was the biggest hit I have made yet. Now I kick myself for not picking more this year. Oh well, I guess there will always be another year and it will let me make some other kinds I haven't done yet.... FWI, I used D47 yeast and 3 lbs of pulp per gallon. Not sure how much alcohol content there was because it was so thick of a must it was hard to judge. I also ran a second run on it becuase I didn't end up with as much wine after post fermentation due to the amount of pulp. I added the second run to the first run after it was done.....That is why i was so set on not making it again...LOL


----------



## texastomcatt (Oct 23, 2015)

*First time problems*

I started my first batch of persimmon wine yesterday evening. I added everything the recipe called for, except the yeast. The consistency last night was somewhat liquid. This morning when I went to give it a good stir it has a very thick consistency, almost like a paste? Is this normal? I've made wild grape several times and pear once and not experienced this before. Should I leave it be as is and continue forward or possibly try adding more water? Thanks to anyone who might have any advice on this!


----------

